# Filtertechnik bei Naturpool



## Nightgoths (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo erstmal,


Wir haben in diesem Jahr endlich unseren NaturpoolHallo fertiggestellt, leider haben wir jetzt ein Problem mit Grünalgen, kann uns vielleicht jemand sagen ob unsere Filter bzw Pumpe reichen um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.

Hier die Daten 

Als Pumpe benutzen wir eine fiap Aqua aktiv Magic 23 000 Liter pro Stunde
1 filterteich ink graben , bepflanzt mit __ Schilf, ca 3000 Liter und einen mechanischen Filter ( IBC Umbau, gefüllt mit Lava und Filtermatten.

Fischbesatz 

2 __ Silberkarpfen
10 Moderlischen
Ca 20 kois 2 cm gross

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik bei Naturpool*

Hallo,
:Willkommen2

Eigentlich nein, die Algenblüte ist aber bei Neuanlage normal und tut dem Teich gut.
Sind die abgestorben, ergeben die gute Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen.
Möglicherweise ist es im.nächsten Jahr schon deutlich besser.

Im Frühjahr kommen die Schwebealgen als erstes, will man die nicht haben,
kommt eine UVC in Frage, die etwas später wieder abgestellt werden kann.


----------



## günter-w (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik bei Naturpool*

Hallo Nightgoths, herzlich willkommen.
Ich kann Jörg nur bestätigen. Wie groß ist die Schilffläche bei 3000l bei dem Fischbesatz wird sich dein Proplem in den ersten zwei Jahren vermutlich noch verschärfen bis die Schilfpflanzen ihre volle Leistung haben. Ich hoffe nur die Pflanzfläche stimmt. Je nach dem wie viel die Koi´s und Karpfen zu futtern bekommen und wachsen könntest du im Frühjahr  und Herbst verstärkt mit Algen zu tun haben.


----------



## Nightgoths (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik bei Naturpool*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. 
Hier sind ein paar Bilder


----------



## Nightgoths (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik bei Naturpool*

ach so der teich fasst ink filtergraben ca. 70.000 liter.
Der Hauptteich hat 65000 liter und ist an tiefster stelle 1.85 m
Der filtergraben (tieste Stelle 60 cm)und der filtereich (tiefste Stelle 90 cm)haben zusammen 5000 liter. 
Der Teich hat eine Zementschlämme als Grund und dann wurden Teichvlies und 0,5 cm Teichfolie PVC verlegt, allerdings doppelt.


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filtertechnik bei Naturpool*

Hallo, 
sieht toll aus.
Langfristig hängt die Effektivität des Pflanzenfilters von der Vorfilterung ab.
In dieser werden Nährstoffe entfernt und die Schwebeteilchen setzen den Wurzelbereich nicht zu.

Um einen hohen Entzug der Nährstoffe zu erziehlen sind Unterwasserpflanzen sehr hilfreich,
auch Schwimmpflanzen können im Sommer sehr wirksam sein.
Beide werden im Herbst dann aus dem Kreislauf geholt. Diese Stoffe fehlen dann den Schwebealgen.

Filterlava ist nicht so mein Ding, darin sammeln sich in den Poren viele Stoffe.
Kannst du denn vor dem Filter noch ein Spaltsieb oder einen Siebfilter installieren?


----------

